# الايروديناميك



## EGYBOY (20 مارس 2011)

ياريت الى يعرف وعندة اى حاجة عن الايروديناميك يجيبها كتب , ابحاث , صور , فيديوهات عربى وانجليزى​


----------



## EGYBOY (20 مارس 2011)

وياريت نعمل موضوع مثبت عن الصواريخ وبتطلع ازاى وانواع الوقود وازاى تعرف تعمل تناسب بين طول الصاروخ و قطرة ونعرض نماذج جاهزة للعمل للافادة


----------



## ouadahusto (21 مارس 2011)

il y a des livres en français


----------



## blueeyse (23 مارس 2011)

أريد أى كتب أو ملفات pdfعن airodynamicesوشكرااااااااااالكم جميعا


----------

